# New Grill.....Oh, Seth....



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I know this is Seth's favorite. Just got it installed and painted. 

Erebuni #285GR for those of you who are interested.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

very nice, its kind of like the 98-99 sentra grill only that the top portion comes does a bit more....definetly my favorite :thumbup:


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

looks good...im still gonna keep my 98 grill


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Kinda hard to get a good look at it, being that it's all black. When it's light out again I'll give yall a better picture of it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that grille looks bad ass! how much did u get it 4?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

$107 on the site? tell me you didnt pay that much for it....seems kind of rediculous


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

yep, $107. Worth to me. plus it's different than the stillen, 98-99 mesh sentra, or stock ones.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah it looks real good...

maybe I will consider that if I buy some projectors...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
You're calling me out now...
Its nice, I can't see it too well on my monitor, maybe my contrast is off. 
However, not to burst your bubble, but the lucino grille has a thinner upper part and more mesh. 
Still, its a nice look. Now all you need are some eyebrows.

Seth

P.S. How'd you get the vanity plates, and is there a T philip '2'?
P.P.S. You can throw in the night rider chasing LED's now too...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah get some eyebrows.... that would really finish it off


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice grill, I have never seen that one, which makes it that much nicer


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

timbo im gonna jack your grill now..

lol !


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *timbo im gonna jack your grill now..
> 
> lol ! *


Yeah...just remind me NOT to come out to California.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Better picture....I think....











damn...I really need to take that "Nitto" decal off there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

come to cali then timbo be great to see ya.. hahaha...

( still gonna jack ur grill if i can ever find it )


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

oh yeah....I almost forgot my favorite addition. I saw this on a 200SX right after I bought mine almost three years ago. Always wanted one and I now have it AND installed it. Whatcha think?

Fuba antenna. :jump:










AND yes it IS fully functional and pics up the stations a ton better.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice ! time to get the fender hole filled shaved or whatever...


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey Timbo, what do you like better your stealth look you had, or the gunmetal or lighter front redesign. I have a black 200sx and Im trying to decide if I should go stealth or go clean chrome, with crystal clears (already on their way).

Dang you got a sunroof, that would be tight. I would probably never use it tho. LoL. Get another pic of the car as a whole with the new antenna installed, im sure it looks great.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If I had it to do all over again. I would rewire the projector the FIRST TIME and keep the black ones. Much better look in person. Now that I have the grill too......DAMN......that would look saaawweeeeeeet!!!(sweet). Gonna do them black some day soon, when I have the time. Love the stealth look.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Hey jackass*

straighten your plate!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

i like the antenna there... as for the grille, definately different, cant say I especially like it, but if you had stealth corners and heads it would be a different story.. .maybe even an eyebrow that matched as previously suggested. Isee potential and iknow your far from done with your car and I'm fr fron sober so I'l talk about it tommorow i guess


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Hey jackass*



wes said:


> *straighten your plate! *


BITE ME, I like it that way!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Love dat grill. I have the same one on my black car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey that grill looks like the ones from the older altimas.

i just now noticed that.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *How'd you get the vanity plates, and is there a T philip '2'?
> P.P.S. You can throw in the night rider chasing LED's now too... *


In Illinois you can get any vanity plate as long as it has a # at the end for no extra charge, at least when I got mine ya could. I don't THINK there's a T *FILIP* 2. 

Night Rider......funny.....maybe I'll nick-name my car KIT!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah....second thought on the antenna......SUCKS!!! I need to figure out how to get better reception. OR I have something loose in back of the stereo. Sounded great a couple of days ago.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

nice ride man whats up with the tail lights are they covers or tinted ?
i wana do that to mine looks good if there covers where can i get them for a 96 sentra?


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

damn, that is a nice grill. keeps reminding me of a camry tho lol. i still like bigger mesh area


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

the covers you can get from AutoZone


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

hey gimp, can ppl buy them painted? aka can they paint it for you/


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

FloridaGxe said:


> *nice ride man whats up with the tail lights are they covers or tinted ?
> i wana do that to mine looks good if there covers where can i get them for a 96 sentra? *


heres my tails.. 









i used "nite-shades", its a transparent black tail light lens spray paint  (still have to do a few coats of gloss for the shiny effect)


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *Oh yeah....second thought on the antenna......SUCKS!!! I need to figure out how to get better reception. OR I have something loose in back of the stereo. Sounded great a couple of days ago. *


doesnt matter, radio stations suck anyways unless you got one of those digital radios...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

hey will that grill fit the 98 200sx. I have heard mixed answers that they will and will not. does any one know


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes and no. The top THREE mounting points on the 98 are the same as the 95-97. The bottom two are different. So yes, it will with some modification.

and...NO it won't if you don't want to ruin it.


----------

